# CM7



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

As I was reading Protekk's tutorial on how to build my own CM7, it was a little unclear, do I just run the script and be done, or do I need to get special programs first

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Honestly. We don't need another cm7 developer since we have a very strong one in Workshed. Maybe just ask him if he needs help in anything and just watch what he does. Then when the time comes, you cab take over his work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

chefthomas99 said:


> Honestly. We don't need another cm7 developer since we have a very strong one in Workshed. Maybe just ask him if he needs help in anything and just watch what he does. Then when the time comes, you cab take over his work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I just want to build my own, and learn stuff while making it for me, I wouldn't put it up for the community until I knew it was at the same level as workshed

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh I gotcha. Sorry man

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

its cool, i found this thing on Theunlockr and it is gonna help me get started, and hopefully i can make this work


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

Nick.Tbolt said:


> its cool, i found this thing on Theunlockr and it is gonna help me get started, and hopefully i can make this work


can you please provide a link


----------



## smoody (Jan 4, 2012)

chefthomas99 said:


> Honestly. We don't need another cm7 developer since we have a very strong one in Workshed. Maybe just ask him if he needs help in anything and just watch what he does. Then when the time comes, you cab take over his work.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Actually anyone who is interested in developing for the thunderbolt is welcome in my opinion, what happens when workshed goes away or any other dev for that matter, you shouldn't tell a guy "we dont need" anything, speak for yourself and stop assuming your view is that of the community.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Maybe you guys want some vanilla aosp? 

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## RainyDay (Aug 24, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Maybe you guys want some vanilla aosp?
> 
> Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


This^^
Still running omgb from July 21 build.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't get the java6 files to download on the virtual machine

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

kidhudi said:


> can you please provide a link


http://theunlockr.com/category/howto/android_how_tos/android-development-how-tos/rom-development-how-tos/


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I just need a thunderbolt AOSP. Source and a how to build and ill get you guys hooked up. If anyone wants to help somehow or can help. PM me. I don't wanna spam his post. 

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Its fine, what do you use to build them? I downloaded virtual machine, and Unbunto but when I follow the instructions to get it set up, but I can't seem to get Java6 installed. I was gonna use Protekk's if it was ok with him, I think he posted it on his how to build CM7. I just don't know what to do now, since Java wont download, and when I go to the download on the website in the VM Firefox, it doesn't come up with a download link.... I'm stuck now









Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Well. I actually run Linux as my main OS so I have no.idea how to help you with Java. But I do believe once you get it and get it synced with the repo. Just run the repo. And I believe there should be a build option in the terminal then

Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


----------



## tfrank10 (Aug 20, 2011)

smoody said:


> Actually anyone who is interested in developing for the thunderbolt is welcome in my opinion, what happens when workshed goes away or any other dev for that matter, you shouldn't tell a guy "we dont need" anything, speak for yourself and stop assuming your view is that of the community.


+ 1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## R3Ds (Jun 29, 2011)

tfrank10 said:


> + 1
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


+1

R3Ds Themes


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Well. I actually run Linux as my main OS so I have no.idea how to help you with Java. But I do believe once you get it and get it synced with the repo. Just run the repo. And I believe there should be a build option in the terminal then
> 
> Sent from my Desensed Tbolt


I'm gonna have my dad put Linux on my laptop next time I go home, he switched his main computer to it, and his laptop, and my sisters last time she was home on break... hopefully then I can get some stuff cooking. And when I switch to a new phone, hopefully I know enough to get stuff out foe that

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

